# Own a whyte fast urban?! Reviews, experiences and info required.



## rudders20 (26 Jan 2016)

Hello, firstly, a massive thanks for viewing my thread, secondly, another massive thanks in advance for any info received. I'm looking to purchase myself a new bike for the daily commute, I have several options but my current favourite is the whyte Stirling. I'm after some personal reviews from owners of any of the r7 series to try and build up some knowledge of what whytes bikes are like (quality, ride, reliability etc) any info would great. Thanks


----------



## vickster (26 Jan 2016)

I had my Cambridge for a couple of years. Bought barely used, did around 1500 miles. The tyres were pants but otherwise no issues or maintenance beyond lubing of chain and cleaning of dirty bits needed

Mostly used in dry weather but full mudguards helped when wet

I put Marathon Plus tyres on, no Punctures but sluggish. Would go for a continental or bontrager tyre if I still had it


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Jan 2016)

Hi rudders, I have the Montpelier which is the full carbon version of the R7 framed Stirling. Slightly higher specced. I love the look of the R7 frame, a little more exotic if you like than a lot of hybrids.. The frame sizes look on the small size but they have a longer than average top tube length and relaxed geometry giving a longer wheel base and they feel great, you will be running a fair bit of seat post because of this but it matters not and the recommended frame for your size will be fine. Full sram groupset (my first sram setup) shifts fine and feels light and responsive. The alu stirling frame comes in pretty light too. Whyte bikes are well made and have a good reputation and they are not as common on the road as some other brands (which I like). The long wheelbase means the 'turning circle' is a little wider than you may be used to but it'll soon feel natural. It comes with Ergon GP1 grips which are so comfy and supportive once you have them in the right position you can ride all day without any hand discomfort. As vickster says, the stock tyres, Maxxis detonators are a bit crap but they kindly swapped them for a set of Continental Gatorskins at no extra cost for me. Very reliable and a good ride. not a single fault in 2 years and aboyt 1500 miles on it. Only once had to tweek the cable tension on the rear derailleur in all that time.

Get it, it will put a smile on your face and you'll be riding something a little 'different'.....

ssd


----------



## rudders20 (26 Jan 2016)

That's brilliant, thanks guys. Yes, I too like the fact that they're an uncommon sight, just makes finding people who own them harder to track down!


----------



## bonsaibilly (26 Jan 2016)

You might as well just go and buy one as from your other thread it's clear the Whyte is the one you've set your heart on, and any positive reviews of the other options got ignored while negative reviews of them got welcomed with "thanks for helping me to rule that one out"!!! BB


----------



## rudders20 (26 Jan 2016)

bonsaibilly said:


> You might as well just go and buy one as from your other thread it's clear the Whyte is the one you've set your heart on, and any positive reviews of the other options got ignored while negative reviews of them got welcomed with "thanks for helping me to rule that one out"!!! BB


That's not true, I'm going to take a look at all the bikes I short listed in the other thread and also have a look at the giant range after that was suggested. Yes the whyte is my favourite, but I was struggling to get feedback on it, hence why I started this thread. And who knows, I might test ride the Stirling and decide it's not for me.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jan 2016)

There's a lot of Whyte bikes round these parts, there's a mountain bike group that meet every Thursday at the pub across the road, and a few of the chaps have got Whyte bikes and barely a day goes past when I'm walking the dogs when I don't see a Whyte bike. But these are all MTB's , I ride a Whyte Coniston which is a Hybrid, very similar to the one you are considering but it has front suspension, I've had it a bout three years now done about 3000 miles on it, I uses it for shipping trips, light touring and blatting about. I think they are great bikes but I'm a bit of fan-boy so take from that what you will. Have you ridden one?


----------



## rudders20 (30 Jan 2016)

Rode 1 today, loved it, ordered it! Tried out the spesh, cannondale and giant too, was very close between the giant and the Stirling but the Stirlings looks swung it for me, that and the availability, 5 weeks for the rapid 0, Stirling ............... Wednesday, can't wait. Thanks for all the advise/reviews guys, made my decision a lot easier


----------

